# Chihuahuas for adoption



## ChIrIfIc (Mar 6, 2005)

Please expose these dogs so they can get homes
*Faith*








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...61ae-app2&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=
*Pooh Bear*








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...61ae-app2&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=
Pancho








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...61ae-app2&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=
Hobo








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...61ae-app2&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I have PM'd you please check


----------



## StillJustEstrella (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you for posting those beautiful babies, Hayleigh.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Petfinder must be getting dull huh?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

tattdangel said:


> Petfinder must be getting dull huh?


 :roll:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

they just cant stay away...lol

But seriously I do appreciate the chi rescue info!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Hopefully this time you guys (PF people) will be here and stay helpful about rescues and such instead of causeing trouble.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe they do love chi's and really want one......


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*petfinder*



MissMolly said:


> Hopefully this time you guys (PF people) will be here and stay helpful about rescues and such instead of causeing trouble.


don't bet on it.........  

kisses nat


----------



## Harm1224 (Jan 18, 2005)

Why do you guys have to start trouble they are trying to put Chi on the resuce form. This is the most posts I have seen from you woman in the rescue form why are you here. These girls are here to try and post Chi so that some people will not go to a breeder while another dog dies in a shelter. Why are you trying to start trouble they have not said anything yet to you so leave them alone.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

They are all gorgeous dogs. Thanks for posting them - hopefully someone near those shelters will snatch them up quickly!


----------



## ChIrIfIc (Mar 6, 2005)

*Puffer*








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...0f73-app3&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=
*Rocky*








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...0f73-app3&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=
*Bella*








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...0f73-app3&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=
*Ethel*








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...0f73-app3&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG I am so in love with ethel she is a cutie if I lived there I would snatch her up in a heartbeat :wave:


----------



## ChIrIfIc (Mar 6, 2005)

*Midget*








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...90cd-app5&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=
*Teddy*








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...90cd-app5&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=
*Biggy*








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...90cd-app5&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=
*Jeanette*








[url]http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=2&pet=4126072&adTarget=468doggeneral&SessionID=424449ee226190cd-app5&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=[/url]
[b]Laila[/b]
[img]http://www.petfinder.com/fotos/PA162/PA162.4196155-1-pn.jpg
http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...90cd-app5&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=


----------



## Harm1224 (Jan 18, 2005)

I love love love the second picture of Laila it is so cute. So many Chi looking for homes it is so sad


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> OMG I am so in love with ethel she is a cutie if I lived there I would snatch her up in a heartbeat :wave:


I was sooo just about to say that LOL She is just too cute!!


----------



## ChIrIfIc (Mar 6, 2005)

edited because I made a double post :roll:


----------



## ChIrIfIc (Mar 6, 2005)

Harm1224 said:


> I love love love the second picture of Laila it is so cute. So many Chi looking for homes it is so sad


I know


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww i want teddy too - I would end up with a house full if I lived in the USA :lol:


----------



## GucciTheIslandDog (Mar 25, 2005)

Erie County SPCA (NY)









This DOG - ID#A107304

I was originally brought in as a stray but I am now available for adoption

I am a spayed female, brown Chihuahua - Smooth Coated mix.

The shelter staff think I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 16, 2005.


----------



## ChIrIfIc (Mar 6, 2005)

Erie looks like a sweetheart  

*Miss Diva*








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...90cd-app5&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=
*Spike*(I love his face )








http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...90cd-app5&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=
*Sweetie*
























http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...90cd-app5&display=&preview=&row=0&tmpl=&stat=


----------



## Harm1224 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sweetie likes a bit like Snoopy (Ilana)


----------



## ChIrIfIc (Mar 6, 2005)

Harm1224 said:


> Sweetie likes a bit like Snoopy (Ilana)


she does a tiny bit


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

some chunky chi's! very cute. i hope they get new homes soon. i wish the shelters around me were more lenient in letting me adopt. but with a 5 year old and 5 other dogs (that aren't really too dog friendly) that live in the household i was told it wouldn't work out with a small breed like a chihuahua. even though the other 5 dogs would have no physical contact with the chi, aside from seeing her in my arms when i came downstairs to leave the house and even though my child is way gentle....... you would think that shelters WANT to find these dogs homes? not to mention i'm a kennel technician/vet technician.... here i thought i'd be a good catch....


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Sometimes I think that shelters are too picky. But then again, my mother got me a cat for me 13th birthday and she adopted her from PAWS. There was no waiting list, not adoption application. My mom just had to sign a paper saying that she would have her spayed by a certain age and that's it. They never did a home visit and they never said anything about having little ones in the house.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

That was basically how the adoption process was with my Cody. They had neutered him. I just had to sign my address and vet and pay $65. 

That is their adoption process at the no kill humane society here. But I was ,also, allowed to adopt a dog who had been labeled "unadoptable" and was schedualed to be destroyed. They new me since I volunteered and that he trusted me.


----------

